# Last sun we scored a blue! and a decent mahi



## fraidNOT$12 (Apr 16, 2018)

We made the don Phillips run. Started at the edge immediately getting a wahoo rip 5 min after letting lines In the water. Cruised to the nip. Got a double up mahi run. Got the bigger one, the smaller went Haywire at the boat. Water never turned the blue we all know but at around 37-40 miles there was a noticeable line. Definitely a long wait headed to the spur until we got slammed! Ended up getting a solid blue, my estimate about 90"'. Always a great day to get one of these dawgs 👍🏻


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Very nice! Giving me the itch!


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice, Congrats!


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Congrats! The water conditions and reports for the past month have been horrible. Glad to hear that it didn’t stop you guys from going out and putting some on the deck. Tight Lines! :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang slamming em!!! Great report and CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

those blues are good eating.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

The Don Phillips Run!! He is smiling at that one.

Congrats on the Blue- great report


----------



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

Now _THAT'S_ what I'm talkin' about!!!

What did he/she eat?


----------



## fraidNOT$12 (Apr 16, 2018)

We caught him on the smallest lure in the spread 😎👍🏻


----------

